# Creepy ass games



## Gol22 (Mar 30, 2008)

Which games give you the creeps or just plain scare the crap out of you when your playing?

My own choice... Condemned 2: Bloodshot

Fuck...that...


----------



## Azure (Mar 30, 2008)

System Shock 2.  Had to play that one with the lights on.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Mar 30, 2008)

Parasite Eve.

Creeeepy shit. D:


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Mar 30, 2008)

Well the first Condemned was pretty creepy for me, how some of the enemies looked and the sound of some of the guys running around and not knowing when they would pop out. Some of the quests in Oblivion were sorta creepy I guess, its more of the enemies that were there.. like the wraiths..

That level from Thief.. My friend was the one playing it and man..

And Resident Evil (REmake) that was a game I couldn't play. I beat Zero, 2, Code Veronica, 4, and Outbreak.. But for some reason that one crept (Lol I typed creeped first.. then found out that's not a word) me out.

Hmm...

-Onyx


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 30, 2008)

Shadowman, both the level with the twisted lullaby music, and the level with mr. night vision goggles in the roof.


----------



## chamo (Mar 30, 2008)

7 Days a skeptic

Give it a try, it's free to download. 

http://www.fullyramblomatic.com/games.htm

You should play 5 days a stranger first though, 7 days a skeptic is the sequel.


----------



## Fou-lu (Mar 30, 2008)

Clock Tower and Fatal Frame are awesome.


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 30, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8NktOkmRvM


----------



## sgolem (Mar 30, 2008)

I can take games like Resident Evil, but for some reason, Zelda: Twilight Princess can really creep me out when I'm really tired.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Mar 30, 2008)

Games that have scared the utter crap out of me (in order of how big a load I dropped):

Silent Hill
Fatal Frame
Siren


----------



## Hlavco (Mar 30, 2008)

When I was younger, I was scared to play Earthbound at night when I was in the Threed zombie section...


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Mar 30, 2008)

RE: Code Veronica creeped me out when I played it for the very first time, Doom 3 was kinda creepy first time through, the second half of Bloodrayne was pretty creepy but nothing has sent chills down my spine more than Silent Hill 2.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Mar 30, 2008)

Half Life 2 did a number on me at a few points.


----------



## Molotov (Mar 30, 2008)

Silent Hill, 2 and 3.

Still getting over the scream in the prison's men's bathroom and the hanging body in the haunted mansion. Eesh.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 30, 2008)

The Resident Evil and Silent Hill games, System Shock 2, AvP2, and the Ravenholm level in Half-Life 2 all freaked me out to various degrees.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Mar 30, 2008)

Oh yeah, the Ravenhold level was pretty creepy. Those screaming fast zombies and seeing that one zombie with all the poison headcrabs for the first time.


----------



## Aldog076 (Mar 30, 2008)

Resident Evil (remake) that shit scared the crap out of me with all that extra content +plus playing it around midnight by my self...And yeah Ravenhold= omg RUN!!!wtf dead end -dies-


----------



## Magica (Mar 30, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:
			
		

> Parasite Eve.
> 
> Creeeepy shit. D:


----------



## Arbiter (Mar 30, 2008)

Siren. man that game just scared me shitless.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Mar 30, 2008)

Half Life 2 in the chapter 'We Don't Go To Ravenholm' scared the shit out of me. Headcrab zombies coming out of EVERYWHERE. Thank God for those sawblades and the Gravity Gun. ^_^


----------



## Monkeykitten (Mar 30, 2008)

Arbiter said:
			
		

> Siren. man that game just scared me shitless.



You too, eh? 

I couldn't get very far in that game. I hucked the controller and refused to play anymore after about 15 minutes. XD


----------



## OttahMatic (Mar 30, 2008)

The REmake.

God damn fucking shitting dick nipple Crimson Head shit. Fuck.


----------



## Ecs Wolfie (Mar 30, 2008)

Actually I've never been creeped out or scared by any game yet  I was actually laughing at The Suffering. I WAS Playing it with the lights off but it freaked the shit out of my brother XP

Silent Hill wasn't that bad and Resident Evil is fun...Specially with a shotgun >3

Fatal Frame was awsome, Cept for the ghosts that like dissapeared into the dark then came and killed you. XP

So yeah, if you have a good game that you think could scare me send it my way ^^


----------



## Molotov (Mar 30, 2008)

OttahMatic said:
			
		

> The REmake.
> 
> God damn fucking shitting dick nipple Crimson Head shit. Fuck.



Oh snap, I remember them mugs. I shuddered the first time I met the first one.


----------



## OttahMatic (Mar 30, 2008)

Molotov said:
			
		

> OttahMatic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't even notice it there. The zombie was blending in with the Carpet and when I walked over it, it jumped up and ran at me.

Scared me shitless.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Mar 30, 2008)

Ecs Wolfie said:
			
		

> Actually I've never been creeped out or scared by any game yet  I was actually laughing at The Suffering. I WAS Playing it with the lights off but it freaked the shit out of my brother XP
> 
> Silent Hill wasn't that bad and Resident Evil is fun...Specially with a shotgun >3
> 
> ...



Yeah, Resident Evil's always been more fun than scary for me. Except in that one scene where the licker jumped through the two-way mirror at you and I about pissed my pants.

RE's more prone to occasionally making me jump and screech.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 30, 2008)

My friend jumped up and ran out the room when he encountered his first ghost in Silent Hill. I loled.


----------



## Nocturne (Mar 30, 2008)

Silent hill games were always the best for this.  By far Silent hill 2 though.

Clocktower for snes was crazy too.


----------



## RedVein (Mar 31, 2008)

little big planet.
those little things are so damn scarry looking


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 31, 2008)

Fou-lu said:
			
		

> Clock Tower



It is awesome, but that game scared me shitless.
Also Eternal Darkness was pretty creepy my first time through.


----------



## Ecs Wolfie (Mar 31, 2008)

Monkeykitten said:
			
		

> Ecs Wolfie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, There were only the 'Make you jump' parts because something suddenly pops out, It startles you.

It's better then some games where you're trying to get away and the boss person slowly walks up to you while you're shooting him and it does NOTHING... Nemisis is one such person, Though he stumbles a bit every now and then. XP


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 31, 2008)

Has no one played Dark Seed? The art of that game is just plain freaky. Same with the random mentions to H.R. Giger's love of genitalia. (The intro scene just SCREAMS "Rape") It actually scares you without setting your heart from zero to eighty because it just threw a ghost in your face, or the Scissorman came out of nowhere. 


Or Phantasmagoria? Where a woman tied to a machine is force-fed animal entrails through a funnel until she suffocates? That game definitely scared me as a kid and I was afraid of Sweet and Sour Sauce for awhile. (Mind you this is like 1998 I played this in) I also can't believe that force-feeding is actually a fetish for some.


Beat 'em and Eat 'em, Custer's Revenge, and Philly Flasher actually scared me more, mostly the "...WHat the heck IS this? Who came UP with this idea?! The British? The Japanese? The Swedish?"


----------



## Ryuunosuke (Apr 1, 2008)

Silverload
Alone in the Dark: The new nightmare
Clocktower (all)
Silent Hill (all)
Ku-on
Doom3


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 1, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8NktOkmRvM



do not want


----------



## chamo (Apr 1, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8NktOkmRvM



Haha, brings back some memories, that place really scared me.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Apr 2, 2008)

When I was a kid I played oddworld abe's oddysee, and while it creeped me out, I had this weird fascination with it. To this day, the series is one of my favorite game series ever.


----------



## Dranslin (Apr 2, 2008)

I havn't played very many horror games, but clocktower 3 creeped me out. I havn't really picked it up again but i think i will in the near future


----------



## Coffee (Apr 3, 2008)

The crimson room. It always feels like something is going to come out and scare the fuck out of you, but nothing ever does.


----------



## sgolem (Apr 3, 2008)

I totally read this thread, twice, as "Creepy ass gamers", and entered this thread expecting the worst.

Time for bed!


----------



## nurematsu (Apr 6, 2008)

My brother got scared during Super Metroid when he was fighting that monster on the platform surrounded by acid. He finally beat it, but never expected its skeleton covered with rotting flesh to leap out at him.
Another moment for him was the Game Over screen from Super Mario Brothers. He had nightmares about it as a little kid and never viewed it the same way again.

One of my moments was RE4Wii when I was fighting a chainsaw guy for the first time. I let it get too close when I had to reload, so it slashed my head off. Scary stuff


----------



## Reaginicwolf (Oct 2, 2013)

Slenderman, its so cheap that it freaks you out in a way.
yes reviving old theards so that there is no repeats, but seriously how could you tell if a theard repeat...who cares


----------



## Wither (Oct 2, 2013)

Reaginicwolf said:


> Slenderman, its so cheap that it freaks you out in a way.
> yes reviving old theards so that there is no repeats, but seriously how could you tell if a theard repeat...who cares



You necroed a 5 year old thread saying the most obvious shit and noting that your necroing. 

Meta as fuck. 
By that I mean stop. Gtfo.


----------



## Corto (Oct 3, 2013)

He did exactly as the rules asked, and searched for this fairly general topic instead of making a new one. The age of the thread is kinda silly, but that's besides the point.

So try and carry on with the discussion.


----------



## Teal (Oct 3, 2013)

He didn't have to have that attitude though. -_-

Did anyone else think this thread was about games with creepy asses?


----------



## Corto (Oct 3, 2013)

Oops forgot to move.


----------



## Percy (Oct 3, 2013)

Reaginicwolf said:


> Slenderman, its so cheap that it freaks you out in a way.
> yes reviving old theards so that there is no repeats, but seriously how could you tell if a theard repeat...who cares


Putting aside the fact that this is a necro, that game isn't creepy/scary at all. I've tried it.


----------



## Inpw (Oct 3, 2013)

I jumped during this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f75bMkg99mA

They don't make horror games the way they used to.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 3, 2013)

A game called Tonic Trouble that came as a beta with one of the first family computers that we ever had.

It's awesome, but it scarred me for life and I mostly blame that game for how messed up I am now.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm almost impossible to scare these days, but when I was a kid I was traumatized by the Bowser fight in Super Mario World. Probably because it seemed so unexpectedly dark, and because it was my introduction to Bowser.

Worse yet was World 8 in Super Mario Bros. 3 on the Super NES. What made Nintendo think that was okay to put in a Mario game?!


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 3, 2013)

It wasn't Bowser himself that got me in Mario World, but the entrance to his world that did.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 3, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Worse yet was World 8 in Super Mario Bros. 3 on the Super NES. What made Nintendo think that was okay to put in a Mario game?!


You mean the NES. Or did the Mario All Stars version have some gory details I'm forgetting about?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 3, 2013)

Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 4, 2013)

Runefox said:


> You mean the NES. Or did the Mario All Stars version have some gory details I'm forgetting about?



Both of them, but the Super NES version was worse because the music was more menacing by comparison.

And here's a game I'm sure some of you remember for being all about creepiness:

[video=youtube;lHDBMh1wR40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHDBMh1wR40[/video] 

First game to get a general advisory warning for gore.


----------



## Inpw (Oct 4, 2013)

Dig Dug is probably one of the most violent games yet though. It takes a real sicko to mine out fat tomato lookalike guys and little dragons just to murder them with a bicycle pump.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 4, 2013)

Accretion said:


> Dig Dug is probably one of the most violent games yet though. It takes a real sicko to mine out fat tomato lookalike guys and little dragons just to murder them with a bicycle pump.



To be fair, they're trying to kill you.

Sonic Adventure 2 was not really creepy, but when I was a kid it was majorly fucked up thanks to Shadow's backstory:

-His best friend is killed, his creator is driven insane and hateful, so he instills memories of hatred and desire for vengeance in Shadow's mind, hoping that he would awaken some day and wipe out the human race.

And this was in a kids game!!


----------



## Inpw (Oct 4, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> To be fair, they're trying to kill you.


 This is common defensive behavior if some random dude sneaks around your neighborhood injecting innocent critters with air until they burst. That's a creepy game!


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 4, 2013)

Accretion said:


> This is common defensive behavior if some random dude sneaks around your neighborhood injecting innocent critters with air until they burst. That's a creepy game!



Well what would you do if you were being chased by dragons and giant tomatoes? You can't just stop and talk to them.


----------



## Kosdu (Oct 4, 2013)

I was freaked by a few levels in the thief games as a little kid.......

The zombies. Oh my.

Anyone else?


----------



## Inpw (Oct 4, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Well what would you do if you were being  chased by dragons and giant tomatoes? You can't just stop and talk to  them.



Or the guy should stop teleporting into their home each level.



Kosdu said:


> I was freaked by a few levels in the thief games as a little kid.......
> 
> The zombies. Oh my.
> 
> Anyone else?



Nah, I rarely get creeped out by stuff. Jumpish, Yes as the origional F.E.A.R and it's expansion did to me, but when there's a large amount of horror or just violence without that instant scares It just feels like any other game.


----------



## Kosdu (Oct 4, 2013)

Accretion said:


> Or the guy should stop teleporting into their home each level.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I rarely get creeped out by stuff. Jumpish, Yes as the origional F.E.A.R and it's expansion did to me, but when there's a large amount of horror or just violence without that instant scares It just feels like any other game.



I meant those thief levels. Freeaaakkkyyyyy


----------



## LemonJayde (Oct 4, 2013)

When I was younger (accidentally said 5 before, obviously not the case), I watched my dad play this game...I think it was Half Life. 

This thing grabs the bitches's father, jams its giant-ass nectar straw into his head, and sucks out every damn drop of his head-matter.

I cried for weeks.


----------



## Inpw (Oct 4, 2013)

LemonJayde said:


> When I was 5, I watched my dad play this game...I think it was Half Life.
> 
> This thing grabs the bitches's father, jams its giant-ass nectar straw into his head, and sucks out every damn drop of his head-matter.
> 
> I cried for weeks.



That happens in Half-life 2 Episode 2. So the oldest you can be is 11?


----------



## LemonJayde (Oct 4, 2013)

Accretion said:


> That happens in Half-life 2 Episode 2. So the oldest you can be is 11?


Well then maybe it wasn't when I was five 

All I know is I was not the age I am today


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 4, 2013)

LemonJayde said:


> Well then maybe it wasn't when I was five
> 
> All I know is I was not the age I am today



Which is...what? I can't think of any other game where that happens.

Then again, I haven't plaid enough horror games to know.


----------



## LemonJayde (Oct 4, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Which is...what? I can't think of any other game where that happens.



The game or my age? I am 14, nearing 15. The game was Half Life 2 Episode 2 as Accretion said


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 4, 2013)

Your age, so I could figure out if it really was Half Life 2 Episode 2.


----------



## LemonJayde (Oct 4, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Your age, so I could figure out if it really was Half Life 2 Episode 2.


Then yeah, that's my age. All I know is when I was younger I had seen some shit


----------



## Minako2012 (Oct 8, 2013)

Final Fantasy VI scared me shitless when I was younger. The ruined world theme scared me to no end. I was a horror buff so games like Resident Evil weren't that scary. The overworld theme in VII after Meteor is summoned scared me too but not as badly.

Silent Hill is another but that one is a given.



Ryuunosuke said:


> Ku-on



I finally found someone else whose heard of Ku-On its a great Japanese horror game and it was pretty damn unsettling at times


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 8, 2013)

How come nobody has bought up Doom yet? Specifically this guy:


----------



## Iffy350 (Oct 8, 2013)

F.E.A.R. and Shadow of Chernobyl


----------



## Kosdu (Oct 8, 2013)

Shadow of chernobyl, the labs.......


They are genuinly scary to me.


----------

